# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë po mendoni në këtë moment?

## Linda5

Me qense tema tjeter eshte mbyllur po e hap prap,meqense ma kerkoi dhe Marya :perqeshje: 

Ne kte moment po mendoj,pse Marya ma kerkoi qe ta hap une kte teme  :ngerdheshje: 

Kurse mendimin tjeter do e them me von  :perqeshje:

----------


## RockStar

Po mendoj sa mire qe ka filluar koha te ndreqet dhe juhuuu npushime

----------


## Akulli_ch

_I kerkoj falje autorit te temes po per momentin s'jam ka mendoj per asgje se ende gjysem ne gjum jam ''shaka'',ama mendoj si autore e temes jeni njeri me norma.

Per temen 
Per momentin mendoj qe te gjeje nje investiror e te kete iden si te investohet dhe ç'far te investohet me mire per bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare e te kemi nje ekonomi te lart te e nje shtet te shendosh ashtu siç ç'do shqiptar qe deshiron .

vazhdim te mbar ne teme_

----------


## maryp

> Me qense tema tjeter eshte mbyllur po e hap prap,meqense ma kerkoi dhe Marya
> 
> Ne kte moment po mendoj,pse Marya ma kerkoi qe ta hap une kte teme 
> 
> Kurse mendimin tjeter do e them me von


 pertonte ta hapte vete temen  :buzeqeshje: 

po mendoj qe me erdhi keq qe nuk u takuam dot  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Nete

Po mendoja shum shoqe te mia iken ne pushime e une mbeta.

----------


## Marya

sa goc e mire o kjo linda dhe telepate e madhe  qenka :buzeqeshje: 
 as nuk eshte nevoja fare te flasesh  :buzeqeshje: 
 po dhe une mo , me  doli nami si pertace :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Meqe tema eshte e suksesshme pse te mos e rihapim?Cdo njeri eshte i lire te thote se cfare mendon per momentin...suksese miq te dashur! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Ne keto momente po  mendoj se sa e bukur eshte jeta...Uroj edhe djalin tim qe sot me ka emrin Petri!

----------


## tetovarja87

uroje c'do te mire edhe une teta,e keni antare te ri ne familje......



eee une mendoj:
po mendoj perse nuk vjene...a thua valle aq shume pune ka...por me mungon  :i ngrysur:

----------


## eldushka

Do qe mire sikur te mundja te mendoja e mos qendronte thjesht nje tentative.  :oh:

----------


## ylli_pr

...............................

----------


## Plot

un po menoj qi tshkruj i gjosen po sdi cer me shkru.sot kom dash me vra veten, vallai po. kom pa i gjo tshemtut ke shkallt e pallatit.qyqa cer jon bo kto njerz kshu, bishe fare jon bo.jom tu menu ene qi vdes per Xhud Lo, ja honksha shpyrtin, yll e kom.masanej jom tu menu ene qi me fjet icik se kom me shku me rrugullu floket masdite,kina i hajer ene duhet me u zbukuru icik.

eldushka, do icik menime ti mi? kom un sa tdush tina.  :perqeshje:

----------


## eldushka

> eldushka, do icik menime ti mi? kom un sa tdush tina.


Ëhëja! Hidhi! :Lulja3:

----------


## Marya

pse e hapi teta vera temen  kur nderkoh ishte nje e hapur nga e nderuara Linda  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dollar

qe dita eshte nimfe, kurse nata, kurve :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> pse e hapi teta vera temen  kur nderkoh ishte nje e hapur nga e nderuara Linda


Aaaaa!Marya!Zemer, une duke pare qe ishte  mbyllur tema dhe duke pasur ekskluzivitetin e saj nuk e kam pare temen e te nderuares Linda!
Vazhdojme Marya!
Ne keto momente po mendoj sa e mire je... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plot

> Ëhëja! Hidhi!


si per sefte, fillo e meno cik per i cun tmir, ene tmodh ene tpashem, ene meno sikur u perplase mrruge me te ene i the: ku i ke syte mer tyc? ene ai, si me tgjitha qi osh, t'thote: oh zonjushe, syte e mi s'kane pare asnjehere nje bukuri te tille. Ene ti masanej: fillove violinen ti mer kapuk? kput qafen nashtina se sta kom ngene. ene ai masanej: zonjushe, ju thashe te verteten, do te doja te rrija gjithe jeten me ju, aq me keni trullosur. ene ti, per tfunit her: mer katnar, cer kujto ti mer, se me llafe tbukra mashtrohem un eeee? hik se vallai e bona gjakun deri mgju, po hik anej. ene ai cuni per tfunit her ene ai: zonjushe, une po largohem por vazhdoj te mendoj se jeni nje bukuri e rralle, ju lutem mos e coni dem kete kapital te cmuar qe mezi gjendet ne ditet tona.

cer violine heeeeee? amon mer amon, gjullurdi e modhe.

----------


## Cuccador

...perhere kam ndjesine se njerezit s'e njohin kurre njeri tjetrin.Jo per faktin se s'kane mundesi,por sepse nuk impenjohen per ta njohur deri ne fund .U pelqen te mjaftohen me pak...

----------


## ChuChu

> si per sefte, fillo e meno cik per i cun tmir, ene tmodh ene tpashem, ene meno sikur u perplase mrruge me te ene i the: ku i ke syte mer tyc? ene ai, si me tgjitha qi osh, t'thote: oh zonjushe, syte e mi s'kane pare asnjehere nje bukuri te tille. Ene ti masanej: fillove violinen ti mer kapuk? kput qafen nashtina se sta kom ngene. ene ai masanej: zonjushe, ju thashe te verteten, do te doja te rrija gjithe jeten me ju, aq me keni trullosur. ene ti, per tfunit her: mer katnar, cer kujto ti mer, se me llafe tbukra mashtrohem un eeee? hik se vallai e bona gjakun deri mgju, po hik anej. ene ai cuni per tfunit her ene ai: zonjushe, une po largohem por vazhdoj te mendoj se jeni nje bukuri e rralle, ju lutem mos e coni dem kete kapital te cmuar qe mezi gjendet ne ditet tona.
> 
> cer violine heeeeee? amon mer amon, gjullurdi e modhe.


dhe dashnine me te rrafme e te shame e ke ti. gjithsesi te ecen se gjithe bukuroshte e lagjes e forumit bashke, i ke bere pas vetes. do jene kofshet magjepsese them.

ca te mendoj dhe une... ah, nje ice tea te starbucks ben $2.50. t'emen, sikur i kane hedhur gold.

----------


## Enii

qe po mesohem dhe une me jeten ne Shqiperi  :perqeshje:

----------

